# Tribute to Aristo SS Track



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am the first to admit that since I was burned by Live Steam I tend to run my electrics less often. Today was the first since December when I had a Christmas run. The Forney ran the full oval and the siding without burping even once. I didn't even wipe the track with a cloth before the run. The only enhancements to the loco are USAT pickups on the pony truck and the Phoenix sound system. Life is Good


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stainless has to be the ultimate for track power, but hard to come by these days. We do handle Sunset Valley stainless, code 250.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

my track is also 332 stainless by Aristo. I have never tried putting electricity to it, as I run Live steam. But good to know that if I ever did!


----------

